# Notechis ater ......etc



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

_does anyone have experience with this breed of snake?

i am trying to learn all i can as it fascinates me to the point of obsession!
please help

Jess
_


----------



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

so no takers??:devil:

oh my heart bleeds


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/153578-tiger-snakes-perth.html

Dont know if this is the exact Species... Also i dont think he had anything to do with them, apart from Photography.... But you should like the pics

Also, Speak with Tigersnake on here, i know he works with Venomous, but i dont know if hes had any experience with them... 

Hope it helps a lil


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know of people that have worked with them a bit in oz, but cos of your export laws they arnt seen for sale over here.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I know of people that have worked with them a bit in oz, but cos of your export laws they arnt seen for sale over here.


Yeah i thought so also mate.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/153578-tiger-snakes-perth.html
> 
> Dont know if this is the exact Species... Also i dont think he had anything to do with them, apart from Photography.... But you should like the pics
> 
> ...


notechis ater is the black tiger snake


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

400runner said:


> notechis ater is the black tiger snake


The ones on the Island right?

The species that grows much larger?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

yeah thats right, as far as i'm aware, the islands they inhabit are more southerly than the areas in australia inhabited by notechis scutatus and have developed the black pigmentation in order to retain heat better in the cooler conditions, the are also larger on avarage as they feed on the relatively large mutton bird chicks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the chapel island tiger snakes right? or am I thinking of something different?


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

there are two species of notechis, N. Scutatus (pictured in the other thread) and N. Ater, the latter inhabits rocky islands on the southeastern austrailian coast, while scutatus has quite a wide distribution, covering areas like new south wales, queensland and victoria.
unfortunatly the chance of getting either of these in the UK is extremely unlikely.


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

simon - a few sources describe two sub species of N.Ater,

the N. A. Serventyi can be found on furneaux island, but are commonly know as the chappell island tiger

also the N. A. humphreysi or tazmanian/king island tiger snake


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool thanks mate :no1:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
The way I understand it is;
Common Tiger Snake, Notechis scutatus
Kreffts Tiger Snake, Notechis ater ater
Western Tiger Snake, Notechis ater occidentalis
Reevesby Island Tiger Snake, Notechis ater niger
Chappell Island Tiger Snake, Notechis ater serventyi
Tasmanian and King Island Tiger Snake, Notechis ater humphreysi.
I have worked with them in Australia, and I found them to be about the same to handle as Naja kaouthia. Some are quite docile, but if they have had enough, they flatten their necks and lunge towards the aggressor.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

yes ...local is more to the islands

the local ....that has stolen my heart is a K.I Tiger

yes majority are black with banding
the one i know of is black...no banding 
with red/orange under its neck...red shaded into its body
totally awesome

ill ask if my friend will put a pick up...he may not 
a tad secretive of this one

thats why im learning on here not on my own local site
Jess


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

This is my n, ater niger from kangaroo island jess,
Hope u like her..
Her name is Ebony


----------



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

Thankyou..that was very nice of you!...cheered me up!
she is beautiful...very close to the one ill be getting down the track

i love it when they show the glads...so awesome


----------



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

ide like to know how the venom glands work... 
as the tiger matures...the venom glads increase its neck size
when its in strike mode they display a thicker..but flatter neck

can i get help on this

ide like to learn about yields ...with venom..anti-venom & adrenalin

cheers Jess


----------



## ssssnakeman (Aug 19, 2007)

> when its in strike mode they display a thicker..but flatter neck


Ok, when a tiger snake flattens its neck it is usally afraid of being eaten, beaten or stepped on,much like when a cobra hoods up.

It's a defensive display.

The venom glands of the snake have nothing to do with this action as it is
done by spreading the muscle and fine bones in the "neck" area.

The venom glands of the snake are in the mouth jess, not in the neck like a toad.

Here are some pics of tigers in defensive mode.








































Cheers


----------

